
Syria secretly sentenced free software developer Bassel Khartabil to death - saurabh
https://boingboing.net/2015/11/20/assad-government-secretly-sent.html
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10560781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10560781)

------
jmnicolas
I was wondering what he did exactly, but didn't find much. According to a
French site [0] he was charged with "spying for an enemy of the state".

[0]
[https://fr.globalvoices.org/2015/10/03/190898/](https://fr.globalvoices.org/2015/10/03/190898/)

------
jbuzbee
It's sad that you often see this overreaction on both sides of a conflict. You
mete out disproportionate punishment that outrages people who would have
otherwise stood on the sidelines drawing them into the conflict as well. Not
to make light of the situation but it's much like the _Streisand Effect_ with
much higher stakes.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)

------
RainforestCx
Another great piece written by Bassel's friend Henry Oh (SV entrepreneur):
[https://www.birgitterasine.com/works/books/visionary/stories...](https://www.birgitterasine.com/works/books/visionary/stories/henry-
oh)

------
Patronus_Charm
Very sad the state of world affairs we find each day in our news.

~~~
_vya7
That's kind of how news works. It does whatever it can to grab our attention
and keep us as long as possible. So it shouldn't be surprising when we read a
news article and feel the way the article intended for us to feel. The way I
work around this is by just not reading news articles unless they have to do
with some programming concept I'm interested in learning more about. Hence my
being at HN more often than reddit.

~~~
codewithcheese
Totally agree with you. Hacker news is pretty satisfying for me, but I have
many other interests. I think there is tons of potential for news outlets that
don't just dredge the horror...

Open to non tech suggestions (ars, crunch i can find myself thanks)...

~~~
chadykamar
I like timeline.com and nextdraft.com a lot. They both have apps for iOS.

~~~
codewithcheese
thanks!

